# Covid test



## Jillybean61 (Jan 2, 2021)

My husband and I have residency in Portugal and are due to fly back from Scotland on 9th January. It's unclear as to whether we need to have a covid test before flying or if we are able to have one on arrival in Portugal. We are finding that the private companies offering testing here will not guarantee the results of tests in time for the flight as needs to be done within 72 hours before.


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi. I flew to Lisbon from Manchester a couple of weeks ago with TPA and they were turning away people at the check-in desk who didn't have a test. It does depend on the airline so please check their website. 
Gov.uk says:
If you are a Portuguese national, a diplomat travelling for professional reasons or you are resident in Portugal and _your airline has permitted you to travel without proof of a negative RT-PCR COVID-19 test, you will need to take the test on arrival at the airport or independently within 48 hours_. You will need to pay for the test and self-isolate until you receive a negative test result. You can be prosecuted if you do not comply with these requirements.


----------



## Jillybean61 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you Anya. We're flying with Ryanair and currently their website just shows the information that you forwarded. It doesn't anywhere state that Ryanair themselves require us to have a test prior to flying. If we could guarantee a result in the UK within 24 hours, we would happily pay for a test here.


----------

